# Il y a de ces gugusses qui se pointent  (gugusse / se pointer)



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Hola, el contexto es éste: el hombre es el dueño de un periódico local, y otro hombre viene y le cuenta una historia increíble y le dice que por eso tiene que revisar los periódicos de cierta época, el dueño del periódico se lo permite, pero le aclara que no tiene tiempo para dedicarle a historias estrafalarias. Cuando está volviendo a sus tareas habituales, dice para sí mismo, en referencia al otro hombre:

Il y a de ces gugusses qui se pointent...

Por contexto sé que está diciendo algo peyorativo, pero no sé exactamente qué es. No sé lo que es gugusse ni se pointer en este contexto. ¿Me pueden ayudar? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Dice : a veces se caen unos mamertos /  piantaos / güevones ...algo así 

No encuentro la palabra que encaja, un gugusse es un tio levemente loco, un poco raro - pero acá dice "de ces"  -> de los fuertes


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Ahhh ya. Una frase hecha que no sea muy localista podría ser "Hay cada loco suelto", ¿verdad? Gracias por contestar.


----------



## Voyoux

gugusse = una persona singular, extraña
se pointent = verbio "se pointer" = venir en argot..

esta frase no esta negativa, simplemente, es del argot


----------



## jprr

Menos localista 
a veces _aparecen_ unos de esos locos sueltos ...


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Ya, ya entendí. Dijo que a veces viene _al periódico_ cada gusgusse. Para decir que es un tipo raro y no necesariamente está loco podría ser: "A veces viene cada personaje..." ¿Mejor?


----------



## jprr

RoRo_en_el_foro said:


> Ya, ya entendí. Dijo que a veces viene *al periódico *cada gusgusse. Para decir que es un tipo raro y no necesariamente está loco podría ser: "A veces viene cada personaje..." ¿Mejor?


Sí, algo así - no son _locos_ de verdad, sino que viene cada uno a plantear su manía, sus problemitas, sus preguntas...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

Aquí creo que encajaría bastante bien *chalados.*

Menos concreto y que se entiende bien en España:* "elementos".*


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Gracias. Me fueron de mucha ayuda


----------



## Alberthus

Hola,

Otra opción:
*
Te aparecen a veces unos bichos más raros...
*
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola:

Aparece/Se deja venir cada personaje...
Aparece/Se deja venir cada pinta... (en Costa Rica)
Aparece/Se deja venir cada elemento...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## RoRo_en_el_foro

Ni pinta (como sustantivo) ni elemento se usan en Argentina. Para hacerlo menos formal podría ser:

A veces cae cada personaje por acá... (también podría ser bicho raro)


----------



## dropofrain

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Satut
Qu'est ce que ce "gugusse" en cette contexte?
Merci

....ell n'a vu en moi qu'un *gugusse* pitoyable.

C'est que j'ai essayée..

.. ella no ha visto en mí más que un penoso ???


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Diría: un pobre diablo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## dropofrain

Merci Gévy.
Ahora encaja todo.
Â toute l'heure


----------



## Giulia2213

*Nueva pregunta*

¡Hola!
Todas mis disculpas a los moderadores, ya hay un hilo con mi problema de traducción. No sé si hice bien u si hice una infracción a las reglas que merece un castigo. Disculped por el miedo fobico.


El contexto de la traducción: dos apasionados de deportes (bici, carrera a pies) que quieren a la empresa de tener duchas para lavarse y cambiarse al llegar a la chamba.
La empresa quiere que los empleados hagan deporte y no usen el coche para venir al curro, pero al mismo tiempo, la empresa se rehusa a istallar una ducha. La persona que pide consejo a otros deportivos es delegado del personal electo en su empresa y el CHSCT se rehusa a istallar la ducha con una larga lista de excusas de mal pagadores.
La frase a traducir es un consejo para hacer aceptar a la empresa de istallar duchas:
"*Tu te pointes *à la réunion du CHSCT après une heure de course à pieds, dans ta tenue, sans te laver ni te changer".
Es el consejo que dió un otro apasionado de deporte para hacer que la empresa se rinda cuenta de la doble injuncción de hacer deporte pero, sin lavarse después y regañar a los empleados de no estar vestidos profesionalmente.
Así, todos se rinden cuenta que después de una sesión de deporte porqué quieren empleados en buena salud, no pueden decir que la ducha es un lujo inútil.
No sé si el contexto estia claro así, u si estoy hablando griego moderno en vez del español  Porqué si mi explicación es griego, debo mejorar mi español :lol:

Mi intento:* "Apareces* a la reunión del Comité de Seguridad y Salud ..."
Pero, no tengo ni idea de una forma del mismo registro coloquial a la palabra francesa "Tu te pointes [...]"

Por el CHSCT, tomé la traducción española de España por acá: CHSCT (Comité d'Hygiène, Santé et Conditions de Travail)
Así, sabéis la fuente de la traducción del CHSCT y de su significado sin escribir una telenovela 😉


¿Ideas mejores de la mia?

Gracias

edité par modérateur : mise en gras du terme recherché et  suppression de la partie de traduction non concernée


----------



## Mateybombilla

Buenos días,
tal vez "caer encima" encajaría aquí....
Les caes encima.......


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias


----------



## Athos de Tracia

*Te presentas a la reunión*... encaja muy bien con la descripción de la persona que llega a la reunión pero no es coloquial.
*Asomas las narices por la reunión* ... sí es coloquial.
*Te dejas caer...* también es coloquial.


----------



## Giulia2213

Gracias mil


----------

